

Remove unused CSS in your Web Application - deanomachino
http://deanhume.com/Home/BlogPost/remove-unused-css-in-your-web-application/5102

======
parag_c_mehta
Well the problem comes up when multiple pages share the same CSS files. How
can we find "unused" classes in that case? Is serving css file per page an
alternative ? Only if we follow guidelines like SMACSS to structure the CSS,
it's possible. Anyone has any other solutions?

~~~
lucianop
[https://github.com/operasoftware/ucss/](https://github.com/operasoftware/ucss/)

